# Is pain in the lower abdomen normal at 17 weeks?



## Daddysgurl

*This is my first pregnancy and I am experiencing some pain in my lower abdomen I am 17 weeks along and just want to get advice as to if it is normal or not. I just saw my baby boy during an ultrasound last week and everything was good & his heartbeat has been strong but it is still a little scary to me to have this pain.*


----------



## FlowerTots13

Could be growth pains, if you're really worried phone your midwife :)


----------



## Daddysgurl

Thanks :) so it is just a normal thing then? I can't call my doctor until morning due to it being 2am here right now.


----------



## Miwi

I would say its most likely normal, I was told not to worry unless you are bleeding. Try drinking a big glass of water and laying on your left side :) Ive had a lot of pms type pains over the last 17 weeks, some stronger than others. Hugs xx


----------



## Daddysgurl

Thankfully there is no bleeding and hasn't been any. Also thanks for the tips I will be trying both to see if it helps. I also have tried a heat pack on my low stomach and it seems to help some. I guess I am just worried since this is my first pregnancy. :) Hugs!


----------



## MindUtopia

I had a lot of stretching pains at 16 weeks, so I imagine it's probably that. I also had some terrible pains this past weekend that were from gas and some constipation. This might be a gross question, but how are your bowels? I find that even though I've been going regularly, it's very hard this past week (despite all the water I drink and all the prunes I eat). It felt like cramps, but eventually it was obvious it wasn't anything to do with baby. I agree, unless it's so painful you can't cope, wait it out and see how you feel in a few more days.


----------



## Daddysgurl

They have been ok. I have noticed some constipation though lately I am doing my best to be drinking lots of water everyday. I notice the pain gets the worst when it comes to bowel movements. I noticed to that when the pains hit that it is difficult to walk around without holding onto my stomach.


----------



## Hemmo

Heya - I'm 17 weeks with my first too and I have had really uncomfortable aching pains in my lower tummy and sometime radiating to my groin and down my right leg. My baby is lying to the right, and it's totally normal to have the dul achy pains you're describing. I find the pain is worse with bowel movements too because of all the trapped gas you get with the constipation (OUCH).

Round ligament pain is blimmin' horrible, but it's just all your muscles and things stretching to accommodate your growing baby. You only need to worry (as others have said) if the pains are very sharp, severe and/or accompanied by bleeding.

However if you are worried you can always call your midwife (depending on the time of course!!). But it's unlikely to be anything other than that sweetie :)


----------



## Mrs5707

I've been super achy for the last 2 weeks, it's either my back hurts so bad I can't bend over or my lower tummy is sore. It feels very tender to the touch, and I think it's just from the major growth baby has done in the last couple weeks. Plus their movements are big enough to be felt, so you know that's probably doing a number on your insides since you're not used to it.


----------

